# How much room do you get on the exam?



## micahferguson1 (Dec 16, 2014)

How much space does each person have when taking the exam? Is it just a small desk? Table?

Just trying to get an idea so that im studying as close to the real thing as possible.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 16, 2014)

at my testing location they are large office tables about the size of a folding table. two to a table so you get half of it. it's more than enough considering you can leave your lesser-used reference materials on the floor next to you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 16, 2014)

At Pratt I believe the desks were about 30" x 30" ( I measured using my machinist rule).


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 16, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> at my testing location they are large office tables about the size of a folding table. two to a table so you get half of it. it's more than enough considering you can leave your lesser-used reference materials on the floor next to you.


Same here. Two to a table. I felt that I had just enough space though and I put the rest of my books on floor next to me. I couldn't keep my watch on the table so I had to lay it on the floor in a way that I could look down and see it from time to time. I know I could have worn it on my wrist, but I figured it would get in the way and I am not used to the feel of a watch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2014)

depends on the testing location. For the PE i have half of 18 inch wide plywood folding table covered with a table cloth...think hotel banquet. I had to make sure I had a hard surface under the test booklet.

For the FE I had half of regular hardsurface folding table in a church basement.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 16, 2014)

Golden Eagle PE said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > at my testing location they are large office tables about the size of a folding table. two to a table so you get half of it. it's more than enough considering you can leave your lesser-used reference materials on the floor next to you.
> ...




same here, had to prop my watch up on a book on the floor so i could see it. i only wear watches when i wear a suit so they feel somewhat unnatural to me. i didn't want anything throwing me off my game


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 16, 2014)

micahferguson1 said:


> How much space does each person have when taking the exam? Is it just a small desk? Table?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea so that im studying as close to the real thing as possible.




It's best to ask someone who has tested at your test site before.


----------



## Janizzle (Dec 17, 2014)

I shared a buffet-styled table with another person. There was plenty of space, much more than I expected (even though I think I used a bit more of it than she did).


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 17, 2014)

We had plenty of room. The rule was only one reference book on the table at one time, but most people kept two - the one you use for most things, + the one you need for just this one question.

We had two per a large folding table, like a cafeteria table.

NCEES has some standard, I bet. The want to give you room to work.

A hotel conference-lecture hall table might be a bit small.

I didn't have any issues with it. Kept my cooler and file box next to me.

I had a plan to do questions in one book first, then another and another, etc. I ended up doing them in straight order other than about 3.


----------



## Janizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Peele1 said:


> We had plenty of room. The rule was only one reference book on the table at one time, but most people kept two - the one you use for most things, + the one you need for just this one question.
> 
> We had two per a large folding table, like a cafeteria table.
> 
> ...




I took the exam in Pennsylvania and there was no rule about or mention of having one reference book on the table at a time, so this varies.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)

At Pratt Institute, NYC, there were no rules regarding the number of books on your table. They were, however, very strict in enforcing the no food/drink rules. Also, cell phones were confiscated and stored on tables at the head of each section. While cell phones were returned at the end of the day, I don't recommend bringing one.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 18, 2014)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> At Pratt Institute, NYC, there were no rules regarding the number of books on your table. They were, however, very strict in enforcing the no food/drink rules. Also, cell phones were confiscated and stored on tables at the head of each section. While cell phones were returned at the end of the day, I don't recommend bringing one.




same story in WA. i kept forgetting and putting my coffee on the table. proctor had to remind me 4 times (hey i was in the zone!). he was a patient dude, glad for it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2014)

the no drink rule is really for your own benefit so you don't get your scan tron wet. they wont have extras if you ruin yours.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 18, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> the no drink rule is really for your own benefit so you don't get your scan tron wet. they wont have extras if you ruin yours.




yeah i figured. hell i knock my coffee cup over at my desk at least once a month. long arms, minor deficiency in coordination.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Each person at my test center had a standard 6 ft folding table to themselves.

There were no limits to how many references you could have open.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > At Pratt Institute, NYC, there were no rules regarding the number of books on your table. They were, however, very strict in enforcing the no food/drink rules. Also, cell phones were confiscated and stored on tables at the head of each section. While cell phones were returned at the end of the day, I don't recommend bringing one.
> ...




At Pratt the proctor didn't even allow having liquids on the floor of your desk. All liquids were confiscated and placed at the same tables where the cell phones were held.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 2, 2015)

In SC, we all go to the Shriner's Temple in Columbia. I took the FE there, the civil PE there, and will take the power PE there in April. Same as other places. Two to a table--each of a different discipline. Plenty of room as I recall and civils tend to have lots of books.


----------

